# Hello from Fivetones



## fivetones (May 3, 2009)

Hi all,

Since I've started posting I figured I should say hello.

I'm currently not a TT owner but on the verge of owning one (hunting for an Aviator grey 225 8N). I've had a long history of modified VAG cars but not any Audis yet. Currently running a Polo 9N TDI Sport (in lovely Rosewood Red - purple to you and I).

Not doubt be speaking to you all in various threads as I get to grips with TTs.

Cheers!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome good luck you dont see many that colour 
Why not jointhe TTOC to keep you going untll you find on www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum buddy

Good luck in your search for a TT, keep an eye on the For Sale section at the bottom of the forum


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## fivetones (May 3, 2009)

Thanks guys.

I'm glued to the For Sale section at the moment. Yeah Aviator Grey is a rarer colour. Second choice is possibly Merlin Purple.

I know, it's the girl's approach to look for the colour but there you go.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

fivetones said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> I'm glued to the For Sale section at the moment. Yeah Aviator Grey is a rarer colour. Second choice is possibly Merlin Purple.
> 
> I know, it's the girl's approach to look for the colour but there you go.


The Merlin is stunning and looks great in the flesh here is one for you

viewtopic.php?f=41&t=137515


----------



## fivetones (May 3, 2009)

I saw that. If it wasn't across the water I'd be tempted.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

fivetones said:


> I saw that. If it wasn't across the water I'd be tempted.


Where abouts in Cheshire are you, I am in sunny Warrington


----------



## fivetones (May 3, 2009)

There's a coincidence. Me too. 

Fearnhead/Padgate way as it happens.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

fivetones said:


> I saw that. If it wasn't across the water I'd be tempted.


Im sure it floats mate


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

fivetones said:


> There's a coincidence. Me too.
> 
> Fearnhead/Padgate way as it happens.


Centre of the pit me!!!! near to Cockhedge


----------



## fivetones (May 3, 2009)

Just noticed you have a TDI. Shame the 8N never came as a TDI.

My wife drives a Leon 2 FR TDI. I love the 2.0 TDI motor, much nicer than the 1.9.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

fivetones said:


> Just noticed you have a TDI. Shame the 8N never came as a TDI.
> 
> My wife drives a Leon 2 FR TDI. I love the 2.0 TDI motor, much nicer than the 1.9.


AYe... its a beast. if you see me around give us a toot!


----------



## fivetones (May 3, 2009)

Yup. Just remembering your reg 

I'll be in a purple 03 polo TDI sport, running low-ish (coilovers) on 16" Audi A8 winter monoblocks.

Until the TT arrives of course.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

fivetones said:


> Yup. Just remembering your reg
> 
> I'll be in a purple 03 polo TDI sport, running low-ish (coilovers) on 16" Audi A8 winter monoblocks.
> 
> Until the TT arrives of course.


I will keep an eye out for you!


----------

